# Kioti parts for sale



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

The company that I work for used to sell and sevice Kioti machines. We have not been a dealer for some time. We however still have varios parts for sale. We would like to find someone to buy up our invetory or if anyone is needing parts and have the part number feel free to email us at [email protected] for a parts listing or for individual parts. Please use Kioti parts as a subject or you may also contact me through this site.
Thanks
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

here is a parts listing of what we have in stock for the Kioti Tractors. Please don't ask what they fit as we have very few books. We want to unload what we have plus one parts binder to fo with. Hopefully the list will be readable.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

same sheet, different picture
caseman-d


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Caseman,

I know a Kioti dealer and I may just send him the pix you have posted. I assume that the costs posted are the price you want?

I don't want to give him any bad information.

Regards, Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mark,
If the dealer is willing to buy everything be can make us a offer below the total on the sheet. The price on the sheet is what we paid for the stuff and he is will to sell everything below that. Bet if the dealer was to offer 25 % off that total the boss would take it. Can email him at [email protected] or call him at 1-800-756-3052 and ask for Harold.
caseman-d


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Parts..*

Caseman,

I apologize as my intentions were good, but this guy is devious and msot probably dishonest. So, I am sorry I wasted your time (and mine). I hope that you find an honest interested party, that will take it off your bosses hands.

Regards, Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mark,
Thanks for trying. You never wasted any of my time. I wanted to post the list for thers to look at. Thanks for checking out the dealer for me.
caseman-d


----------

